
Show HN: Stylepill – Get beautiful open source UI components weekly - seruda
https://stylepill.carrd.co/
======
rosa7082
Sergio and I started Stylepill a couple of days ago to learn how to design
products quickly and learning from the process. We came across with carrd.co
by @ajlkn on Twitter, and we found it fantastic and a new way to create and
validate products quickly. So we sat down with Sergio one night, and we
analyzed that we could build in less than one day, and launch the next day.
This is how Stylepill was born.

Stylepill does not solve any problems, nor will it change the world at all.
We've just designed a number of very cute web themes throughout our career and
we would like to share them with you, but we wanted to do it in a different
and creative way, and we decided to split each theme into small, 100%
customizable and easy-use components, which we'll send randomly weekly to your
email.

If you're a designer and would like to share your components with the world,
you can ping us at rosita.and.sergio@gmail.com and we'll add your work to our
repository and send it to all subscribers (of course, we'll respect your
authorship and also we'll let people know who created those components).

We hope you like this small but beautiful project, any comment, suggestion,
idea, feedback is 100% welcome, and we'll be responding to each of your
comments with pleasure.

Happy weekend!

